# Sturz mit Carbon Rahmen - Was nun ???



## BigChris (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

kurze Vorgeschichte: Ich wollte mir mal ein Mountain Bike holen, war vorher mit Cross und Tourern unterwegs und dachte gönnst Du Dir mal was neues. Weil mein Dealer ein schönes Carbon hart im Angebot hatte (Bergamont Platoon komplett XT für 1099) und ich ja noch nie gestürzt bin und hier ja auch nur Weinberge fahre, dachte ich - schlägst Du mal zu.

Wie es der Zufall will (war ja so klar) heute bei der ersten Testfahrt in der Kurve weggerutscht auf einem Parkdeck. Ich denke mal ich bin so 15 - 20 gefahren und vielleicht 2 Meter über den Asphalt gerutscht. Ich habe das Rad denke ich mal gut mit mir gepolster, lediglich am Griff und am Kettenwechsler sind ein paar Kratzer, nichts gravierendes. Der Rahmen hat keinen Kratzer abbekommen und die Schaltung läuft auch einwandfrei.

Nun ist es mein erstes Carbon Bike und ich habe so viel gelesen das sich die meisten nach einem Sturz nicht mehr auf das Rad setzen würden... Ist so was schon ein kritischer Sturz?

Sorry wenn es lächerlich klingt, aber wenn man mal ein bisschen durch die Foren liest macht man sich wirklich sorgen...


Würde mich über Meinungen sehr freuen!


----------



## Aalex (3. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich nach sowas bedenken hätte dass mein carbon rahmen kaputt wäre dürfte ich den schon lange nicht mehr fahren.

solange keine beschädigungen im carbon, also in der oberfläche sind sollte da nichts dran sein. 

wenns auf den lenker fällt wird die energie meistens auh davon absorbiert. dem rahmen passiert da eher nicht viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (3. Oktober 2010)

Sieht man Beschädigungen am Rahmen? Nein? Gut dann ist da auch nichts.


----------



## david99 (3. Oktober 2010)

BigChris schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ich bin so 15 - 20 gefahren und vielleicht 2 Meter über den Asphalt gerutscht. *Ich habe das Rad denke ich mal gut mit mir gepolster, lediglich am Griff und am Kettenwechsler sind ein paar Kratzer...*



Das iss ECHT ABGEFAHREN... irgendwie sind hier die natürlichen Instinkte durcheinander geraten, Darwin würde sich am Kopf kratzen


----------



## enweh (4. Oktober 2010)

Das ist beileibe ein ganz gewöhnlicher Fall ;]


----------



## BigChris (4. Oktober 2010)

Ok, da bin ich aber beruhigt.

Super Forum hier, schnelle Antworten. Klasse.


----------



## Eike. (4. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es dich mal richtig wickelt, das Rad sich mehrfach überschlägt und auf Steinen einschlägt kannst du dir Gedanken machen ob da was kaputt gegangen ist aber doch nicht bei so einer Lappalie


----------



## BigChris (4. Oktober 2010)

Na ja, wie gesagt ich war vorher mehr der Tourenfahrer und habe mit stürzen noch keine Erfahrung 
Aber vielen Dank für die beruhigenden Worte!


----------



## swift daddy (4. Oktober 2010)

BigChris schrieb:


> Super Forum hier, schnelle Antworten. Klasse.



*HAHA* da hatte das IBC wohl nen guten Tag heute  

Aber ma im Ernst: 
Carbon-Rahmen sind m.M. nach viel haltbarer und belastungsfähiger als allgmein dargestellt. Ich warte seit 3 Monaten auf meinen Ersatz-Rahmen (Cd Rush 2), weil der Aktuelle vom Schaltzug durchgeschabt ist (= richtiges Loch im Rahmen). Fahre deswegen zwar vorwiegend RR im Moment, aber SingleTrails und kleinere "Hüpfer" gehn auch noch


----------



## Lapierrer (4. Oktober 2010)

@ swift daddy: wird dir der rahmen ersetzt?? ich hab immoment das gleiche problem (wenn auch beinem andren rad)

gruß max


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2010)

Du sagst ja selber, dass der Rahmen nicht mit dem Boden in Brührung gekommen ist...
Da wird nichts passiert sein, im normalen fahrbetrieb im Gelände oder im Wiegetritt wirken eventuell sogar höhere kräfte, als wenn du einfach nur wegrutscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (4. Oktober 2010)

Eben. Wenn der Rahmen deines Fahrrads aus Zuckerwatte wäre, würde ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen.
Wenn du nicht mal Kratzer am Rahmen hast, kannst du dir sicher sein, dass dem Rahmen auch absolut 0,nichts passiert ist.
Bei Kratzern würde ich mir auch noch überhaupt keine Sorgen machen.
Erst bei Lackplatzern würde ich die Stelle in nächster Zeit genauer Beobachten. Denn auf den Zustand im Inneren des Rahmenrohres kann man von Außen kaum Rückschlüsse ziehen.


----------



## Alphamann (4. Oktober 2010)

Also ich würde einem Rahmen mit einem Sturzschaden nicht mehr trauen. Ist halt leider nur Plaste und kein Stabiles Alu.


----------



## enweh (4. Oktober 2010)

"Hart"-Plaste!


----------



## david99 (5. Oktober 2010)

Kohlefaser-verstärktes Plaste!

Dieser Test schon bekannt?  Stahl FTW!

Ich sag ma so... muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob er einen 1000er mehr in einen 1-2 Pfund leichteren und wesentlich instabileren Rahmen investiert... Der Glaube man sei damit erheblich schneller zählt...


----------



## 12die4 (5. Oktober 2010)

Jau, sehr praxisnaher Test, den der Knich da durchgeführt hat.
Wer fährt mit seinem Mountainbike denn nicht durch Wälder voll von angeschalteter Winkelschleifer? Und wer schmeißt in der Fahrradwerkstatt nicht mit 20kg Gewichten um sich?


----------



## david99 (5. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Jau, sehr praxisnaher Test, den der Knich da durchgeführt hat.


Na aber! 

Was isn eigentlich ein Knich?


Hier sieht man aber schön dass CFK wirklich nur für die beim Radfahren üblichen Belastungen ausgelegt ist, dort mag er ja wirklich stabil sein... Sofern aber eine nicht vorhergesehene Belastung auftritt, wie n böser Sturz, oder man kommt sehr unglücklich auf ne Kante auf... Da sieht man mit CFK (im Gegensatz zu Stahl) wirklich alt aus.
Es bleibt halt nur (kohlefaser-verstärktes) Plastik, egal wie hochentwickelt und teuer... 

Wenn ich mit meinem Handy nur telefoniere bleibts heil (ausgenommen Eier-Fon), wenn ichs jemandem an den Kopf werfe eigentlich auch, wenn ich aber raufspringe wirds wohl kaputt gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich gebe dir Recht, dass CFK auf Missbrauchsfälle durch den Nutzer deutlich empfindlicher reagiert, weil CFK eben nur in Richtung der Kohlefasern eine hohe Festigkeit besitzt. Quer dazu ist es nicht stabiler als das verwendete Matrixmaterial (meist Epoxidharz).
Aber Belastungen, wie der Typ im Video zeigt, treten selbst bei übelsten Stürzen nicht auf. Über den Sinn des Winkelschleifertests müssen wir glaube ich nicht reden.
Gewicht auf den Rahmen fallen lassen ist auch wenig bis gar nicht aussagekräftig, da...

1. in diesem Test der Rahmen keine Chance hat dem Aufprall auszuweichen. Er wird zwischen dem Boden und dem Gewicht eingequetscht. Die volle Wucht wirkt auf das Rahmenmaterial ein. Bei einem Stürz, selbst bei größeren Felsbrocken, kann das Fahrrad aber sehr wohl dem Hinderniss ausweichen, indem es sich überschlägt, zur Seite weg geht oder sonstwas. Der Impuls wird also nur zu einem Anteil in den Rahmen eingeleitet.
2. 20kg schon sehr happig sind. Hier fällt ein "Hindernis" auf den Rahmen. In der Praxis fällt der Rahmen auf ein Hindernis. Das heißt das Rad müsste schon 20kg Gewicht haben, was aber selten der Fall sein dürfte, zumal diese Masse möglichst punktförmig sein müsste. Die Massen an einem Komplettrad sind aber deutlich dezentraler angeordnet.
3. die Stelle an der der Typ das Gewicht auf den Rahmen krachen lässt, bei einem Stürz normalerweise überhaupt nichts abbekommt. Oder hast du schonmal gesehen, dass ein Biker sich bei Tempo 40 um 90° dreht und dann seitlich ungebremst mit dem Sattelrohr gegen einen Stein knallt? Bei Stürzen werden idR besonders das Unterrohr und Steuerrohr gestaucht, Ketten- und Sattelstreben kriegen auch gerne Blessuren ab. Da es bei MTBs immer mehr um Leichtbau geht, wird auch an weniger belasteten Teilen so viel Material eingespart wie irgendwie möglich. Kein Wunder also, dass das Sattelrohr vermutlich bei derartigen Tests besonders schlecht aussieht. Bei einem Test am Steuerrohrbereich dürfte das Ergebnis sicher anders aussehen.

Und der "ich tret jetzt mal auf die Ausfallenden" Test, ist insofern sinnbefreit, weil man ja wohl nie ohne Hinterrad unterwegs sein wird. In diesem Fall wird dann diese Belastung durch die Nabe auf beide Streben verteilt und der Hinterbau verhält sich deutlich steifer. Darüber hinaus bedeutet eine Belastung mit dem vollen Körpergewicht (ich schätze den Typen jetzt mal auf knapp 100kg) bei einer Kettenstrebenlänge von 500mm einem Biegemoment von 500 Nm. So eine Belastung würden deine Knochen höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht aushalten.


----------



## tho.mas (5. Oktober 2010)

david99 schrieb:


> ...
> Hier sieht man aber schön dass CFK wirklich nur für die beim Radfahren üblichen Belastungen ausgelegt ist, dort mag er ja wirklich stabil sein... ...



Für was, außer Rad fahren, soll ein Radrahmen auch gut sein?


----------



## david99 (5. Oktober 2010)

tho.mas schrieb:


> Für was, außer Rad fahren, soll ein Radrahmen auch gut sein?


Wat?! Hast du meinen Beitrag überhaupt ganz gelesen? 

Wo hab ich denn erwähnt dass er noch für was anderes gut sein soll... Ich bezog mich auf "übliche" und "unübliche" Belastungen, wie schwere Stürze usw.

Für nächstes Mal:

1.) lesen
2.) denken
3.) posten


----------



## Deleted 124102 (5. Oktober 2010)

Wenn wir schon bei Video tests sind:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lsDXEEUlRE"]YouTube        - cannondale taurine vs hammer[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDVpRSNtcPQ"]YouTube        - cannondale taurine broken[/nomedia]


----------



## david99 (5. Oktober 2010)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei Video tests sind:
> 
> YouTube        - cannondale taurine vs hammer
> 
> YouTube        - cannondale taurine broken



Hatten wir schon in anderen Threads, ersterer (Hammer-Test) ist Schwachsinn weil er bis zur Hälfte des Videos den Hammer deutlich sichtbar abbremst bzw. ihn garnich richtig beschleunigt, erst ab der Hälfte benutzt er den Hammer richtig - und der Rahmen geht zu Bruch...


----------



## tho.mas (6. Oktober 2010)

Du solltest Dich an deine eigenen Aussagen halten:



david99 schrieb:


> ...
> Für nächstes Mal:
> 
> 1.) lesen
> ...



Vielleicht fällt dir bei deinem nächsten Vergleich (Carbon <-> Stahl) dann sogar auf, dass Du hier im Leichtbau-Unterforum bist. 

Gruß
Thomas



david99 schrieb:


> Kohlefaser-verstärktes Plaste!
> 
> Dieser Test schon bekannt?  Stahl FTW!
> 
> Ich sag ma so... muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob er einen 1000er mehr in einen 1-2 Pfund leichteren und wesentlich instabileren Rahmen investiert... Der Glaube man sei damit erheblich schneller zählt...


----------



## david99 (6. Oktober 2010)

Es ist mir völlig Wurst in welchem Unterforum ich hier bin... Es geht in diesem Thread um die Stabilität von CFK, und ich habe Stahl und Alu als Vergleichs-Rahmenmaterial herangezogen... also weiss ich jetz nicht was du von mir willst... 

Außerdem sollte der Smiley eigentlich auch Spätmerkern verdeutlichen dass mein Befürworten von Stahl ein wenig Ironie enthält...


----------



## 12die4 (6. Oktober 2010)

@tho.mas: Ganz so einfach ist es nicht. Dieser Thread wird auch im "Cross-Country Racing" Unterforum angezeigt. ^^


----------



## DODO23 (28. Februar 2014)

Seid Ihr Biker oder Rennradfahrer? Wie kann man sich so blöd ansaugen? Es sollte mal ein Bewusstsein für Spaß MITEINANDER geschaffen werden. Aber anonym werden die kleinsten Schniedel ganz groß. Echt arm. Röckchen an und rauf auf den Langstreckenbock!


----------



## BDP (20. März 2014)

DODO23 schrieb:


> Seid Ihr Biker oder Rennradfahrer? Wie kann man sich so blöd ansaugen? Es sollte mal ein Bewusstsein für Spaß MITEINANDER geschaffen werden. Aber anonym werden die kleinsten Schniedel ganz groß. Echt arm. Röckchen an und rauf auf den Langstreckenbock!



 - darf ich den haben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

